# no dash lights - 78 280Z



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

My 78 280Z no longer has dash lights. Here's the story... One of my fusible links in the engine bay appeared to be old, like it had ben bent around a lot and wasn't so great anymore. I found this out because once when I turned on my headlights the dash and head lights went out. It took awhile to figure out what the problem was but I soon realized if I gave that particular fusible link a little wiggle the lights came back on. I tried to find new fusible links and eventually was only able to find them through MSA. In the meantime my lights winked out again one night. I wiggled the fusible link and the headlights came back on. When I got in the car I noticed my dash lights did NOT come back and would not come back period. My speedo, tach etc all still work but there's no lighting for them now. I got my new fusible links in and replaced the old ones. My headlights still work and do not wink out on me anymore but I still have no dash lights. I checked all the fuses in my fuse box. All were good but I replaced as many as I could anyway. Still no dash lights. I tried to get under the dash and check the rheostat for loose wires. The wires to it appear to be attached good, nothing loose. What you guys think I should check next? I can't imagine every bulb blew out at once. Also I thought maybe the headlight switch itself was messing up but if that's the case why do I get headlights when I turn the switch but no dash lights? I would think if the head light switch was no good then no lights would come on at all.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

Has no one ever lost their dash lights in a 280Z before?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

the light switch controls all the lights dash and head and tail, you should check the wiring there for the dash lights, and have you checked the blubs? they might have been old and blown out at once


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Rheostats also get old and can burn up inside. I'd say it's more likely the switch or the bulbs though. Sounds like everything else was covered. Do those cars have more than one fuse box? I've run into that a couple times too, there was another fuse box that couldn't be found.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

your dash lists are also connected to your tail lights.. turn your headlights on and see if your tail lights are on as well.. if both tail and dash lights are off then id check a fuse... and your wireing...


----------

